# Abholung durch den Botendienst in UK



## alf2 (29. November 2008)

Sorry!
Irgendwo hatten wir das Thema zwar schon, aber ich habs leider nirgendwo gefunden. - deshalb dieser Thread!

Ich habe ein nettes bike in UK gefunden (ein GT). Leider besteht der Käufer auf Selbstabholung. Gibt es einen Botendienst der abholt und noch irgendwie erschwinglich ist? Es handelt sich um ein Komplettbike. Ich hoffe dass ich den Verkäufer überreden kann, das Ding in einen Fahrradkarton zu stecken, wenn ich einen Botendienst finde, der abholt (Location ist Manchester)


----------



## zaskar-le (29. November 2008)

...das Thema kommt aus dem Classicforum, glaube ich.

Schwierig ist halt der Botengang zum Anbieter - ehrlich gesagt kenne ich im Ausland keinen, der diesen Service anbietet. Und wenn doch, wäre das sicher elendig teuer. Versuch' doch mal, mit den Jungs von der Insel auf retrobike.co.uk in Kontakt zu kommen. Mir haben sie extrem schnell und unkompliziert geholfen - ich suchte vor einiger Zeit eine GT Bologna Gabel, und die gab's undercover und gut getarnt (GT tauchte nicht in der Überschrift der Auktion auf) eben nur in der uk-Bucht mit sturem Verkäufer, der partout nicht ins Ausland schicken wollte. Die Auktion lief noch zwei Minuten, also keine Zeit mehr für eine Absprache. Kurzerhand ersteigerte einer der Jungs die Gabel, um sie mir zum Selbstkostenpreis zuzuschicken  

Wohlgemerkt: ich war Rookie, erst ein paar Tage angemeldet mit ein paar mickrigen Beiträgen. Fand ich schon sehr bemerkenswert und einfach nur genial! Nicht direkt vergleichbar zwar, aaaber: Manchester ist ja nun keine Kleinstadt - irgendjemand wird dort schon wohnen und kann Dir das schöne Stück abholen und zuschicken. Würde ich mal probieren, vielleicht bist Du ja schon angemeldet. 

Viel Erfolg wünscht
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (29. November 2008)

Manni hatte auch mal eines in UK ersteigert und der Verkäufer wollte partout nicht versenden. Aber nach - ich glaube - 6 Wochen hartnäckigem überreden und nach weiteren 2 Wochen Warten, weil der Verkäufer doch noch erst einen Karton besorgen musste, hat er dann doch noch verschickt...  


Der wird sich vermutlich gedacht haben, dass da einer in D nicht mehr ganz zurechnungsfähig ist, wenn er das hier unbeding haben will:


----------



## oldman (29. November 2008)

ich weiss nicht wie ich es sagen soll...









das thema wurde auch mal hier im gt forum behandelt, es gibt imho sogar einen eigenen thread dazu . 

gute erfahrungen habe ich mit folgenden firmen gemacht:

http://www.p4d.co.uk/
http://www.parcelforce.com/portal/pw/home

du musst halt den verkaeufer bitten, das zeug zu verpacken und zur verabredeten zeit sich an dem ort aufzuhalten, wo der kurierdienst hinbestellt worden ist.
die englaender tuen es sich zwar recht schwer mit solch komplexen aufgaben, man muss es ihnen halt detailiert erklaeren und am besten einige male wiederholen.
unbedingt "cheers" anstatt "best regards" schreiben,


----------



## alf2 (29. November 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht wie ich es sagen soll...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


alf2 schrieb:


> Sorry!
> Irgendwo hatten wir das Thema zwar schon, aber ich habs leider nirgendwo gefunden. - deshalb dieser Thread!



Ich kann mich erinnern, daß das irgendwann mal Thema war, hab aber mit der Suchfunktion nix gefunden. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, daß es damals im Auktionswarnungsthread abgehandelt wurde.

Auf alle Fälle danke für den Tip!

@zaskar-le: Danke auch für den Tip mit retrobike.co.uk. Es handelt sich allerdings um ein neues i-drive5. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich da so viel Verständnis ernte.

Ich hab jetzt auf jeden Fall mal drauf geboten!


----------



## kingmoe (29. November 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> [...] Es handelt sich allerdings um ein neues *i-drive5*. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich da so viel Verständnis ernte.



XL wäre dir zu groß, oder?! Sonst könnte man nach einem Boten innerhalb D suchen


----------



## alf2 (29. November 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> XL wäre dir zu groß, oder?! Sonst könnte man nach einem Boten innerhalb D suchen



Danke für das Angebot!
Aber bei 1,72 m stellt sich die Frage, ob meine Beine bis auf den Boden reichen, wenn ich mich über das Oberrohr stelle.

Warum willst du dich denn trennen?


----------



## kingmoe (30. November 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Warum willst du dich denn trennen?



Weil ich keine 2 Fullys brauche. Das i-Drvie5 ist klasse, ein schönes All-Mountain-Bike. Aber für AM und Touren habe ich mir jetzt das Ruckus HT aufgebaut und fürs richtig Grobe das alte Ruckus Fully. Dafür kann dann das iDrive5 eigentlich - leider - weg. Ist ja auch blöd, das Rahmenset hier nur rumstehen zu haben...


----------



## alf2 (30. November 2008)

So!
Ich hab das Ding auf jeden Fall jetzt ersteigert. Mal schauen, ob es klappt, daß es zu mir kommt.


----------

